# The Greenbriar tournament



## C4shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been given the opportunity to go to the Pro event at the Greenbriar next month. 
My question is:
If you had the choice of Thursday or Sunday, which would you choose and why?

I don't care for big crowds, as I am very claustrophobic.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

We went to the Memorial and we chose Saturday, moving day for the pros, and the crowds weren't as big as on Sunday. If you are claustrophobic, choose Thursday, for sure the crowd will be less


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would choose Thursday.

Firstly - It's a work day and might not be as crowded as the weekend.

Secondly - You will have the opportunity to see everyone who is playing. If you wait until the weekend, someone you wanted to see might have missed the cut and gone on down the road.


----------



## C4shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

I appreciate the suggestions. Thursday will be my day!:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I want it duly noted by the whole forum that someone here was crazy enough to take my advice!!!


----------

